# ONR quick wash & OCW Beading



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi All,

Just a quick post as I managed to give the motor a quick clean on Sunday afternoon, just before dark.

It wasn't massive dirty, but hadn't been wash for nearly 2 weeks, so pre sprayed each panel with the ONR.
Decided to use a Kent Noodle mitt as the wash media and used the 2BM.
Finished off with some OCW, which was so easy to apply and was the first time I have used.
Wheels cleaned with Bilberry and wheel arches APC'd.

Overall I'm chuffed with what can be achieved in just under an hour.

Sorry for the poor quality pictures, the light was low.
Looks much better in real life, trust me.



















This was a shot of the water beading yesterday morning.










All the best


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice quick job.

OCW beads better than that when fresh - wonder why it's not so tight.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Its was applied about 4pm on sunday and that pic was yesterday at around 11am.
I only applied quickly and was one coat?
Maybe I did not apply enough?
Any thoughts?

Regards


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Maybe you were a bit too quick - possible not to get even coverage since you can hardly see it spreading.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Next time I will take my time and compare the beading.

Does it need to be buffed after spreading?


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Don't think so - maybe a little. Used it quite some time back, so don't remember exactly.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

mattyh2013 said:


> Next time I will take my time and compare the beading.
> 
> Does it need to be buffed after spreading?


Generally I have not found the need to buff. Often, you can get away with just wiping it on. If you apply too much or it is too cold then a quick wipe will fix the problem

There are some pictures of OCW here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=323223&page=2, http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=128398,


----------

